

On the business of literature - pvilchez
http://www.vqronline.org/articles/2013/spring/nash-business-literature/?src=longreads

======
mfitzerald
"..with the kinds of friends the book has, it needs no enemies.." A great read
by Richard Nash, who in the 90's founded and built one of the seminal indie
presses, Soft Skull. Would be great if he pushed this toward a book. No one
else is writing about the history or future of publishing with such a depth of
knowledge.

Also, loved the Vonnegut excerpt: "The entire planet can get along nicely now
with maybe a dozen champion performers in each area of human giftedness."

Thanks for posting the story.

